# Bows for Boys



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just curious as to how many people use bows for their boys?

When Harley is in a shorter coat & wearing a collar, the groomer always puts a bow on his collar, now his coat is longer he doesn't wear a collar (too many knots!) so I was just wondering how many of you with boys use bows?

Thanks!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Bruiser wears bows! With an name like Bruiser, he can wear pink bows!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

No , my boys don't wear bows , with their long hair people already think they are girls . Sarah


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

No, my boyz don't wear bows, although i have thought about growing their fringe to put a top knot in it with just a band.

Although now that i have my little girl I will probably just keep the top knots & bands for her hehe!

You should get a wee girl


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi, 
I like the bows for boys, but if I even dare to try my husband would kill me!!!(LOL),,
You kow how men are? LOL..

Andrea~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL good for Bruiser!

The one & only time I let the groomer put bows on Harley, he was in his hawaiian shirt & we went to meet a friend for coffee - I lost count of the number of people who though he was a girl - despite the fact his shirt is very masculine & blue, his harness & lead are blue & the bows were green!

I'm waiting on my little girl - she's due to be born in a couple of weeks, so keep an eye out for the wee girl towards the end of August







She will be be the one with bows! haha


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, Shrek wears bows - sometimes one, sometimes two. I generally buy him reds and plaids, occasionally put him in purple or burgandy, and have been known to use fuschia when we ran out of "boyish"colors  Bows or not, side by side with Sylphide you can really tell who's the boy and who's the girl. Sylphide looks very "feminine".


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jett wears bows sometimes. He wasnt before (he still had the topknot, but with just the band) because I didnt have any bows for him haha. But I have just bought a couple and he's been wearing them more often. It's hard though because the bow is the first thing Kylee goes for when they are wrestling







. But in any event, his bows are blues mostly with little bears or turtles or tractors on them.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou has to wear a bow because he pulls his hair out of a band too easily. I know that it isn't too tight because I always loosen it with a rat tail comb. He uses one or both paws to try to pull his hair over his eyes. It is cute when he does this but it is extremely agravating. I like to see his eyes but he obviously doesn't feel the same way.







Julia


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny wears bows everyday. In this small northern town we get a lot of comments but I calmly state he is a Maltese first and its not up for debate.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Neyland wears bows sometimes, but not Brinkley. I don't think they fit Brink's personality.
I have a few sport bows and some with blues and burgandy and greens...that don't look as girly...but people still make fun when I tell them he is male.







I don't care.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, Baxter wears bows and has most all of his life! His daddy HATES them especially when people mistake him for a girl due to the bows. Oh well, it hasn't stopped me yet. Baxter wears camo, reds, blues, greens, nothing girly. I can't imagine Baxter without his topknot and bow. Although I do admire the photos of the little bows without topknots.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

No, I've never put a bow on Mikey, but have thought about it. He stays in a puppy cut so he really never has his top long enough. Some of the boy bows I've seen are really cute!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

No bows here! and no clothes unless a coat is needed for warmth or rain.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

No, Pacino does not wear bows.....My husband lets me dress him...bows are definitely out!! LOL

Marie & (I would just rip them out anyway, Mom) Pacino


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic pictures of Toby!! I love the first one!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I used to put bows in Massimo's hair all the time. But, since I found a cut that I REALLY like, and his hair is short on top, there really isn't a need anymore.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway has a couple for special occasions..easter, birthdays and Red Sox Games!! I have his top knot in a elastic band mostly, but sometimes it is just free falling (his dad's favorite) He looks like a hippie







or a tiny sheepdog like that. Or I have also heard he looks like Barkley on Sesame Street...









For a collar that doesn't cause knots you could try a rolled leather one...they sell them @ Petco for like $10. I use one when we take the beast out of the house for walks or trips cause it has all his tags on it.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango does not wear bows. I keep his hair short no his forehead. I just do not prefer for my little boy to wear a bow.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Guilty! There was just no way I was getting a Maltese and NOT putting bows in its hair!







Don't worry, I never put pink or purple on him--mostly blues, but I also like red and a mint/pastel green on him. He only wears them when we go out--the way he plays, they'd be ruined if he wore them around the house. So at home, he just wears a little band in his topknot (or should I say palm tree LOL). 
Here are some pics of his newest bows that I took about 2 weeks ago. As you can see, he wasn't being very cooperative!









[attachment=7229:attachment]
[attachment=7228:attachment]
[attachment=7230:attachment]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Just curious as to how many people use bows for their boys?[/B]


Sampson in a bow?

*NEVER















we are manly men







*


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex wore bows when his hair was long, but now we like to keep it short!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy wears bows.He has everything from sailboats to motorcycles and flowers to apples.He has all types.My husband draws the line on pink.Rudy likes dressing up and he has bows to match all his outfits and then some.We dont care what people think.He's all boy to us!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I used to put bows on Boo,but we both got teased a lot.So I only use the tiny little ponytail bands when I put Boo's hair up,which is rare anyway.
[attachment=7390:attachment]


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

No bows for Beastie or Bruiser. Daddy doesn't like them on the boys, and they wouldn't keep them in, anyway.







I'll just have to get a little girl.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Doggie Daddy absolutely refuses to let me put bows on Sammie. I found some darling Tennessee Titans barettes for him to wear with his Steve McNair (now of the Baltimore Ravens as of yesterday) shirt and Daddy hated the barettes and Sammie hated the shirt! So much for making a football player outa my little man. 

Samsonsmom

Makes me look like a wuss. Got a cowboy hat? I probably won't wear that either. Sammie


----------

